# What could I put in with my betta in a 5 gallon?



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I just recently bought a new 5 gallon tank, and I was wondering what I could put in there with him?
I really love cherry barbs and loaches, would cherry barbs be okay?
I'm thinking I'll put my smaller, less aggressive betta in there if I want to put other things in the 5 gallon too haha~
Thanks C:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Really, the only things that are considered okay in a five gallon are shrimp (cherry & ghost, mostly), and ADF, or African Dwarf Frogs.



























Anything else would max the bioload and stress out the betta. It could cause fights and probably death for either all/both, or one of the fish.
Bettas are solitary by nature, and prefer to be alone in most cases. Most of the time they don't enjoy "friends", and they get stressed out.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought that would be the case, thanks C:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Mhmm


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with code red. Actually I wouldn't even put the ADF's in there because they also require at least 2.5 gallons of water just like your betta and considering you will have gravel, decorations, and plants in your tank you won't actually have 5 gallons of water but less. Also being in such close quarters with a very active animal like an ADF could stress your betta.

Shrimp are great.. I've never heard a bad word about them.. also snails are good too but I wouldn't get any sort of apple snail (or mystery snail) because they'll grow too big. Zebra or Nerite snails would work good but only 1 as they will breed.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I would be hesitant about the shrimp, too, though, because I've heard some bettas REALLY enjoy the taste  So don't go out and buy a 15 dollar shrimp (?? Do they even exist?! xD), and then watch it go down your betta's gullet.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, they probably do exist. Cherry shrimp are 3.99 here!!!! :O I think I'll go for the 33 cent ones thank you very much!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I was talking more about the ghost shrimp. They're really cheap here (like 5 for 50c or something like that???). I actually like the fact that the bettas will eat them. Once I get my 10 gallon planted the shrimp will finish off the ecosystem nicely. 

Fish poo---> fertilizes Plants---> produce oxygen for the fish, snails, shrimp AND detoxify the nitrites/nitrates----> snails and shrimp eat dead plant matter----> shrimp breed and/or die----> bettas get a good snack off shrimp eggs and dead shrimp and poo some more... and the cycle continues. Its the ideal system.

The snails are really just cuz I like them .. but they do help with algae and decaying plant matter as well so they fit into the ecosystem.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I would get about six ghost shrimp because your betta might eat them, but might not... They are really cool little guys


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you would be okay with loaches if you had a bigger tank, but barbs are very nippy from what I've heard.

Ghost shrimp are 99 cents each here. I added 3 to my sorority. My girls were very curious and tried to bite them at first, but they were too quick for them! Now my girls leave them alone.

I really recommend them, if your betta doesn't eat them. They're such characters! One of the shrimp has figured out when feeding time is for my girls, he'll swim up to the top and feel the surface for pellets. It's so cute.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I just setup a bare bottom 5 gallon. I have 3 african dwarf frogs (such characters!) along with a betta  They all get along. Fun to watch!  Good luck with your tank!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a 5 gallon well planted tank. I was dead set on ghost shrimp, but now I'm really torn between ghost shrimp or ADF. Any suggestions regarding one or the other?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Lisa.. I would go with the ghost shrimp.. you can get more and they're less likely to stress your fish. If you get an ADF you will need to have an alternate tank in case your betta decides to nip at your frog.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

After reading some more online, I think that is the play. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

